# Darkseid vs Majin Dark Schneider



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

No bloodstone, but he can summon his mecha if necessary.

Who takes this?


----------



## Lucifeller (Apr 29, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> No bloodstone, but he can summon his mecha if necessary.
> 
> Who takes this?



I'd argue Darkseid wins regardless, thanks to Omega Effect's h4x bypassing any and all defenses.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Dispell Bound beats Insta win techniques and reality warping, and also losing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2009)

It depends on how Dispel Bound vs Omega effect goes.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this PC or Final Criris Darkseid?


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Final Crisis DS was weaksauce, right?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

He was half dead and getting worse when it started.  That's partially why FC started.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Jobberseid fails in all things. Darshu stomps his ass.


----------



## ∅ (Apr 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Darshu stomps his ass.


You know that his name isn't really "Darsh" or "Darshu", that's the nickname his girlfriend calls him by. But if you swing that way, who am I to argue?

I'm going to say that Schneider wins this because of his ridiculous abilities.

Perhaps I should take this to the respect thread, but "WHITEBEARD" clearly posted some valid scans where Raphael confirmed that Uriel and Schneider threw sound-speed punches at each other. Could anyone elaborate on this?


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

I only call him Darshu cause it's easier than spelling out his full name or just calling him Dark. And can't call him Lucie cause that's what Yoko called the other part of him that turned out to be Lucifer reincarnated. In any case, sound speed? Pfft, Darsh's followers were tossing out lightspeed attacks on Angels who were all coming in at that speed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid autowins on account of DS's suck induced suicide.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid has sucked since...forever. Darsh obliterates him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

DS can't obliterate Darkseid because he's already commited suicide. 

Though honestly, I wouldn't be a bit suprised if Darkseid did lose in like 2 seconds.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2009)

A said:


> You know that his name isn't really "Darsh" or "Darshu", that's the nickname his girlfriend calls him by. But if you swing that way, who am I to argue?
> 
> I'm going to say that Schneider wins this because of his ridiculous abilities.
> 
> Perhaps I should take this to the respect thread, but "WHITEBEARD" clearly posted some valid scans where Raphael confirmed that Uriel and Schneider threw sound-speed punches at each other. Could anyone elaborate on this?


Kameil

Rafael only explained that Uriel and DS where colliding several hundreds of times the speed of light


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Darsh can't die. Like when he was supposedly crushed in vol10, he just broke down into like 100 chibi versions of himself, plus 1 Lucie, and just reformed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Darsh can't die. Like when he was supposedly crushed in vol10, he just broke down into like 100 chibi versions of himself, plus 1 Lucie, and just reformed.


Link removed

*DS can theoretically be killed by anyone who manages to overcome the repair-speed of his Dispell Bound. But so far no one who can do that exists. Even Satan can?t do it. And since Satan couldn?t beat God and vice versa, I doubt God could do it either. Right now, that is, for both of them. Satan is a clever guy, he probably knows how to find ways to kill DS but right now it is not possible. Only a being with the counterpart abilities to DS, the Adam of Darkness, can kill DS permanently. And that is the Adam of Light. Who ever that will be. But yes, even if he is turned into nothingness, as long as only one of his eternal atoms exist, DS can will himself back from ?nothingness?.*


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

> Darsh can't die. Like when he was supposedly crushed in vol10, he just broke down into like 100 chibi versions of himself, plus 1 Lucie, and just reformed.



If at first you don't succeed, try try again.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid: Die pest!! *uses Omega Beams*

Darsh: Oh no! *explodes into pieces*

Darkseid: Ah-hahaha! That's what you get, fool!....hey wait a minute...you're not supposed to explode...

Darsh: *turned into 100 chibi versions of himself and surrounds Darkseid, flipping him off before chanting Halloween*

Darkseid: ....oh F#(%()#@^%!!!!!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid would be sitting there eating popcorn. DS would be the one trying and trying again. To kill himself that is.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2009)

Darsh isn't anywhere near the upper levels of Skyfather like entities.

He losses. And he gets stomped if this is Soulfire Darkseid.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid can't do jack. Took him his entire career to get the ALE and he still sucked with it. Darsh busted a galaxy facing off with Michael. Darkseid gets pwned by Superman and Orion.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2009)

Well since this is'nt a debate anymore I'll leave but not without some parting words:

"There is an invariable rule in men's battles, it states: 'An ugly, macho guy can never beat an intelligent, popular, slender and handsome hero." Your fate was sealed when you showed up with your ugly face"
                                             -Darsh


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Darkseid can't do jack. Took him his entire career to get the ALE and he still sucked with it. Darsh busted a galaxy facing off with Michael. Darkseid gets pwned by Superman and Orion.





Darkseid jobs to Superman and Orion is destined to kill him. He is also powerful as hell.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l12Csc_lW0Q[/YOUTUBE]



I can't understand what you're talking about.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid gets pwned by *stairs*. Darsh doesn't even need to try.


----------



## Orion (Apr 29, 2009)

And he was powerless at the time...try being less retarded sometimes,also superman has saved the omniverse and defeated large scale reality warpers and orion is litterally destined by god to kill darkseid.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Powers or not, you suck as a villain if you fall down stairs in your own damn home!!


----------



## Orion (Apr 29, 2009)

The OE is his life energy he had practically none in him.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

He Fell down stairs!! You don't get much more pathetic than that. It's even worse than when Apocalypse dodged a table tossed at him by Namor.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm given to understand that in the presented pic, Dark Schneider is eating some chick's panties. Very unsanitary. Fail.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

That was Porno Dianno's. So it all works out.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Which makes your entire "DS is fail" crap bullshit, Ono. But however, do go on.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

Point is trying to downplay him by saying "He fell down the stairs!" is idiotic. I'm sure DS has had his share of incidents that would conflict with his presented image of an "unstoppable badass".

Such as an Armor Piercing Slap from the resident Pointless Female.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> He Fell down stairs!! You don't get much more pathetic than that. It's even worse than when Apocalypse dodged a table tossed at him by Namor.



This has to be worse argument I have ever see.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

would you rather I bring up Darkseid getting himself nearly killed by Doomsday with two punches? And that Superman needed to use a motherbox to save his ass?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

Doomsday is a walking Diabolus Ex Machina. He existed for no reason other than to job obscenely powerful characters. Like Red Hulk. Keep trying, Sally.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Point is trying to downplay him by saying "He fell down the stairs!" is idiotic. I'm sure DS has had his share of incidents that would conflict with his presented image of an "unstoppable badass".
> 
> Such as an Armor Piercing Slap from the resident Pointless Female.



That's a common trope in manga and he has the excuse of being impaired by having Lushe inside him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

Undoubtedly but my point stands.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Darsh is also a horny bastard and despite Yoko assaulting him, he stills goes around and violates/molests most of the female cast. Not that Yoko hitting him has any real effect, he just plays around.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morrison in Final Crisis retconned Darkseid's previous appearances such that all his previous appearances weren't really him, but the "idea of a god"; and that Darkseid himself finally comes to Earth.

On the "idea of a god", it could also refer to the different interpretations that various writers had in writing Darkseid after Jack Kirby's death. Could be a given, due to the concept of Final Crisis itself as a story.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

Depends which version of Darkseid.

Final Crisis was just an incomplete incarnation of him on earth but he was still threatening the multiverse even after his physical body was killed.

Darkseid at his best is a multiversal being, multiversal > _Bastard!!_ (as far as we know)

Also Raigen is lying about DS destroying a galaxy when he fought Michael. Considering he doesn't have anything past volume 17 that's not surprising though.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

I have 18. And given that's all that's been released with a proper English translation, that's all anyone will have until September I believe. And nothing I've seen indicates that Darkseid is a multiversal being. Not Pre-Crisis nor anything in current form. And they only retconned Darkseid's failures as being his Avatars. In effect they just did the same thing with Thanos, except with Thanos it was Clones.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid falling down some stairs is some of the stupidest logic I've seen from Raigen yet.  I think I'll add that to his wiki profile.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

Read Final Crisis and the tie-ins


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Darkseid falling down some stairs is some of the stupidest logic I've seen from Raigen yet.  I think I'll add that to his wiki profile.



Wait, I have a wiki profile? Since when!? Now I'm gonna have to go check it out...wait a minute, there is no wiki Profile! You lier.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 29, 2009)

Which do you think would be the most interesting match???


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, obd wiki. Don't care about that....and what's this about a Haruitard!? That doesn't even make sense! Narutard is the only one that works! Don't make me bring Nabeshin in here to blow you up, cause you know, Explosions fix everything!!


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

Raigen, go away. Nobody likes you.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not here to be liked. If I had to go out of my way to every damn forums just trying to act nice and get people to wuv me, I'd have to kill myself. Luckily I don't give a damn about what others think of me. And if you have a problem with the Haruhi series, then there's something *wrong with you*.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

And yet you don't consider yourself a Haruhitard....


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol Raigen, I overestimated you. I thought your only blunder is you talking bull about Bastard!! but this.....?


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Because the term makes no sense. I enjoy the series. Waiting on next part of the Manga and novel. I'm also waiting for more on King of Hell, Elemental Gelade, Kurohime, Vampire Hunter D, trying to hunt down all of SDK, Read or Die, Berserk, Battle Angel Alita, dot hack mangs (waiting on last part of GU+), World of Warcraft manga, BASTARD!!, D.N. Angel, last part of Black Cat, finish collecting +Anima, track down more Tsukihime, Slayers novels and hoping to track down the Manga, Afterschool Nightmare (which is really damn weird btw), and still pissed that I can't get the other two parts for the Onimusha manga.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Lol Raigen, I overestimated you. I thought your only blunder is you talking bull about Bastard!! but this.....?



Let's make a list:

- _Bastard!!_ ignorance
- Sephiroth fanboy
- Haruhitard
- Thinks Warcraftverse beats Doctor Whoverse
- Probably more I forgot


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

You guys are gonna need to start marking new calenders if you're gonna wait to see when I start caring about your opinions concerning me. You wanna get back on topic and actually try and prove Darkseid's multiversal'ness? Cause he's not. They're just trying to put him back to his former PC status as part of the Source Wall.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 29, 2009)

It is obvious nobody knows DICK ALL about darkseid.

As the resident Darkseid expert I will oversee the debate here


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Let's make a list:
> 
> - _Bastard!!_ ignorance
> - *Sephiroth fanboy*
> ...



ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHH


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

He was playing chess with a Monitor over the fate of the multiverse. Monarch who nearly busted a universe was just one of their pawns. As they moved the pieces the characters they represented did things in different universes.

Oh, and if you still argue he's not multiversal after seeing this scan, you're clinically retarded:


----------



## Raigen (Apr 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's hyperbole unless otherwise proven. Hell he first starts saying that Darkseid is destroying the universe and then mumbles on into multiverse. Aside from Barry's word, what is the actual proof aside from Darkseid's big shoe? If you have that shot of 'seid lookin at the monitor to the multiverse, that might help your cause.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkseid Takes this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Unfortunately, that's hyperbole unless otherwise proven. Hell he first starts saying that Darkseid is destroying the universe and then mumbles on into multiverse. Aside from Barry's word, what is the actual proof aside from Darkseid's big shoe? If you have that shot of 'seid lookin at the monitor to the multiverse, that might help your cause.


----------



## ∅ (Apr 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Rafael only explained that Uriel and DS where colliding several hundreds of times the speed of light


Here's the scan.



Flying from one point to another, and react are two completely different actions. Not even Silver Surfer react at the speed of light.


----------



## ∅ (Apr 30, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> .


He can't. Take a look on the ME of Marvel.



Only point to point travel can be faster than light, and that's through warp space.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 30, 2009)

Surfer zipped FTL around the Void in an earlier comic. Surfer can move and react at FTL speeds outside of hyperspace.


----------



## ∅ (Apr 30, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Surfer zipped FTL around the Void in an earlier comic.


I never argued that he could travel at the speed of light or faster.



Raigen said:


> Surfer can move and react at FTL speeds outside of hyperspace.


Proof?


----------



## Raigen (Apr 30, 2009)

I just told you. He moved around and attacked Void at FTL speed. He can react that way in battle when he needs to. He was always a pacifist so he holds back like 90% of the time. Regardless, why is he even in this conversation?


----------



## ∅ (Apr 30, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I just told you. He moved around and attacked Void at FTL speed. He can react that way in battle when he needs to. He was always a pacifist so he holds back like 90% of the time. Regardless, why is he even in this conversation?


Can I get a scan which says that he attacked faster than light?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 1, 2009)

That _Bastard!!_ scan is a well known mistranslation. It actually says they were attacking faster than the collapse of an atomic nucleus. Furthermore, read the Orion series, it explains how the ALE is multiversal and Darkseid had it. It's one of the major plot points of Final Crisis that Darkseid was a multiversal threat and you're an idiot if you deny it. Hell, even read countdown you can see him playing multiversal chess with the Monitors.

Also that Marvel Handbook scan does not say anything about Silver Surfer anyway. It also lists "metahuman" reaction speed to be "instantaneous"


----------



## Abigail (May 1, 2009)

Raigen said:


> He Fell down stairs!! You don't get much more pathetic than that. It's even worse than when Apocalypse dodged a table tossed at him by Namor.






Just stop posting.


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (May 1, 2009)

Okay, according to my understanding of each character, Dark Schneider can regenerate even after being reduced to nothingness.  However, Darkseid's Omega Effect doesn't just destroy people, but effectively makes it so that they _never_ existed.

Honestly not sure how a clash between those two would go.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2009)

Apparently you have to kill DS in three different dimensions at the same time to make it stick.


----------



## Aokiji (May 1, 2009)

Dispell Bound protects against losing and instawin techniques.


----------



## The World (May 1, 2009)

Omega effect just pwns all 20+ of his shields.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 2, 2009)

> Apparently you have to kill DS in three different dimensions at the same time to make it stick.


OE Bypass all of those and erase Ds from Existance


----------



## Spectre (May 2, 2009)

> Name: Dark Schneider
> Origin: Bastard!!
> Gender: Male
> Classification: Human/artificial being, Wizard/Adam of Darkness/Deity
> ...





> Name: Darkseid (originally Uxas), alias "Dark Side"
> Origin: DC Comics
> Gender: Male
> Classification: New God
> ...



Most of time, I don't like OBD wiki.

And Raigen. Spiderman's kick and punch affected Thanos. Your point?


----------



## Aokiji (May 2, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Omega effect just pwns all 20+ of his shields.



No, no it doesn't.

Honestly, I should've taken away OE and DB.


----------



## Orion (May 2, 2009)

Well since darkseid retconned his post crisis appearences as just being avatars and not his real self I guess his real self would be precrisis darkseid...and he would shitstomp DS,if we are just going to use regular old avatar darkseid he loses.


----------



## ∅ (May 2, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Also that Marvel Handbook scan does not say anything about Silver Surfer anyway.


It's a general list--if you look at Surfer's data he will have one these levels on all the aspects.



Endless Mike said:


> It also lists "metahuman" reaction speed to be "instantaneous"


Read again.

Reflexes (reaction time) = instantaneous

Agility (the ability to move the body with flexibility and coordination) = Extraordinary beyond the natural limits of the human body

The only speed at light and beyond for body movement is the flying speed.

All FTL Surfer feats I've seen has been traveling by flying*, I have yet to see Surfer react at that speed.



Spectre said:


> Most of time, I don't like OBD wiki.


The OBD wiki is useless because there are no sources. In wikipedia you have, at the bottom of the page references to articles, sites, etc. Here you get Surfer can react faster than light, and you'll have to take a leap of faith from there on.


----------



## Aokiji (May 2, 2009)

Orion said:


> Well since darkseid retconned his post crisis appearences as just being avatars and not his real self I guess his real self would be *precrisis darkseid...and he would shitstomp DS*,if we are just going to use regular old avatar darkseid he loses.



Elaborate?

Does his power exceed galaxy busting?

Also, can someone unbiased tell me how a fight between Thanos and Darkseid would really play out?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

A said:


> It's a general list--if you look at Surfer's data he will have one these levels on all the aspects.



You know the stats listed in handbooks are unreliable since they don't go through all of a characters' appearances to get them and they can't keep up with the comics, right? No one uses them seriously, they're almost as worthless as the ratings on the Marvel.com site




> Read again.
> 
> Reflexes (reaction time) = instantaneous
> 
> ...



Read Infinity Gauntlet, Surfer vs. Deathurge, Void, Surfer vs. Redshift, etc.



> The OBD wiki is useless because there are no sources. In wikipedia you have, at the bottom of the page references to articles, sites, etc. Here you get Surfer can react faster than light, and you'll have to take a leap of faith from there on.



Except it's based on comic evidence.



Aokiji said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> Does his power exceed galaxy busting?



Mordru was a casual galaxy buster and a weakened PC DS easily jacked his power.



> Also, can someone unbiased tell me how a fight between Thanos and Darkseid would really play out?



Against the true DS Thanos would have no chance barring plot devices


----------



## ∅ (May 3, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Except it's based on comic evidence.


Thus references should be added. There shouldn't be a single feat there that hasn't occurred in the comics without a reference to the issue it happen in.


----------

